# New acquisition / project



## Mphenley (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, picked this up last week for $150, apparently the main DRO unit had issues turning on, so hopefully I'll be able to get it going, but the scales on the left are fully functional and will be the next thing I mount  




Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Jul 18, 2015)

What are you going to mount it on?


----------



## Mphenley (Jul 18, 2015)

I shall be attaching it to the point machine I have at the moment, the (not so) mighty craftex b2229 combo machine


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 20, 2015)

Take lots of pics as you go! Keep us posted on the DRO, I'm sure the group here at this point has the capacity to fix just about anything.

JW


----------



## BradH (Jul 31, 2015)

Jealous...  My Hartford is worn and metric... DRO would bring some great functionality.

Good luck!!

B.


----------



## Brian Lawrence (Sep 28, 2015)

There's nothing like having the knowledge to use your machine without the use of a DRO, BUT............I love mine. They're quick, very accurate (assuming you do a good installation). It's hard to use the machine now that the DRO is installed. Quality of work increases 10 fold.


----------

